# Win 8.1 updates and keyboard/graphics driver issues



## skylar3 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello, 

I just recently updated my toshiba laptop with some remaining optional 8.1 updates that created some issues.

1) my backlit keyboard does not work anymore

2) my brightness keys on the keyboard stopped working. The screen brightness is dimmed and locked. Cannot change even from the on screen keys.

there might be some other issues that i haven't noticed yet...

I have checked my intel and nvidia drives and it tells me that they are up to date. Don't know how to fix this. 

I would really appreciate any help to solve my problem.

Thank you!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the _full _Model # of your Toshiba Satellite laptop? Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, right click the devmgmt results and _Run As Administrator_. In the Elevated* Device Manager*, are there any devices with Yellow flags? If so, these devices need drivers. If you give us the *FULL* model # of your Satellite laptop, we can search for the specific driver for your issues on the Toshiba support site


----------



## skylar3 (Jan 3, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> What is the _full _Model # of your Toshiba Satellite laptop? Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, right click the devmgmt results and _Run As Administrator_. In the Elevated* Device Manager*, are there any devices with Yellow flags? If so, these devices need drivers. If you give us the *FULL* model # of your Satellite laptop, we can search for the specific driver for your issues on the Toshiba support site


Hi there, 

Thank you for your reply. Much appreciated.

Somehow the brightness problem seems to have resolved I think by uninstalling some program. Not sure if this problem will come back again if I reinstall this said program. I didn't have this problem before with that program installed prior to the 8.1 updates so it was a surprise that it resolved the brightness issue. But the Keyboard backlight is still not turning on.

I tried doing what u suggested but under device manager it does not show any devices with yellow flags. 

My pc is Toshiba Satellite P50-A model pspmhc - 01e00p

Thank you!


----------



## prodigal74 (Feb 23, 2016)

Have you tried pressing the function key (FN) + Z?

Also try reinstalling the function key driver:
Drivers & Software Support | Toshiba


----------

